# ملفpptفى خواص المواد



## احمد عباس الخطيب (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ده ملف بوربوينت بسيط جدا يشرح خواص المواد
الملف فى المرفقات ...ارجو ان يفيدكم


----------



## جميل عبد الشهيد (12 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله في جهودك القيمه وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان اعمالك في هذا الشهر الكريم


----------



## مصطفى عبد النبى (13 سبتمبر 2009)

ربنا يجازيك خير يا اخ احمد على هذا المجهود


----------



## خضر سلوم (16 سبتمبر 2009)

Thank you for ever 
Welcome


----------



## chemist 86 (24 سبتمبر 2009)

nice.can u tell me the required for achemist to work in the lab. or work as SHE specialist


----------



## handasa boy (25 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي ومشكور عالمجهود


----------



## Tango-Barca (29 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير ويبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمو وفضلو


----------



## mido9030 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع أنا شخصيا استفدت كثيرا


----------



## تولين (5 أكتوبر 2009)

باااارك الله بيك


----------



## البريفاسور (3 ديسمبر 2012)

الله كبر الله اكبر عليك 
وفقك الله وجعلك سراجا للعلم


----------



## يوسف عثمانو (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alwancanoon (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الى مزيد من الانجازات ان شاء الله


----------



## en_oil (17 أبريل 2013)

Thank you my friend


----------

